# ghost tours



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

hello......has any of you ever been on a ghost tour? me and some friends are thinking of going on an overnight thing..there is quite a few of them on the internet, you can go to haunted mansions/inns/prisons ...think it would be a great experience, even though I know i will wet myself and run away screaming    just wondered if any of you have any experience of this and would like to share their spooky stories?!!

Pobby xx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi

I've been on a ghost tour in York.  We went Halloween a few years back (there were quite a few round York that night).  Really enjoyed it, the atmosphere was fab, the tour guides really got into the part. Didn't see any ghosts on that trip.  Would definatley like to go again.

Roz
x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Would definately recommend the York one x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi,

I did the York one a few years ago and really enoyed it. I was going to book with the following company for an overnighter in Alton Towers

http://www.frightnights.co.uk/home/

but didn't get chance in the end. I hope to use them later on in the year. I haven't had them recommended though I just found them online!

If you do go on one I would be interested to hear how it was

Shelley x
/links


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Edinburgh one is good .. would be a nice weekend away too
xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

We went on one last yr round Derby. Its ment to be the most haunted city in brittan and it was great. It wasnt an over nite one but we were in the old Derby goul and i have a few pics of orbs   They are all round my sister too


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

thanks girls! some great ideas!!  definately want to do it, there is quite a bit of choice on 'tinternet...will let you know how i get on (probably later in the year) I read that york was supposed to be good. thanks for the fright nights link shelley!
Hey sally!!  congratulations honey! havent heard from you in an age.......freya looks beautiful (love the name) well done you    
love pobby xx


----------

